# Second fail at frozen slurry



## Charlietuna (Feb 18, 2012)

For the second time, I tried to freeze a slurry & use it in pee. It had been there a few weeks. I put it in the fridge for about 24-36 hrs, then left it out for another 18-20 hours before adding it to my SP mix. Waited ~ 48 hrs. No activity. Added some 1118 before I went to bed. Looks like its going now!

Any advice on using these frozen slurrys?

Thanks, Brian


----------



## Julie (Feb 18, 2012)

I put mine in canning jars and when I take it out of the freezer, I place it on the kitchen counter for 24 hours before using.

But the only slurry I keep is either elderberry or muscadine and I usually have either 1 1/2 quarts to 2 quarts of slurry for each batch.


----------



## vschlaff (Feb 18, 2012)

Julie said:


> I put mine in canning jars and when I take it out of the freezer, I place it on the kitchen counter for 24 hours before using.
> 
> But the only slurry I keep is either elderberry or muscadine and I usually have either 1 1/2 quarts to 2 quarts of slurry for each batch.



Julie, I love the idea for using canning jars! I do some canning and I deffinatly have jars. Is there a reason why you only use elderberry or muscadine? 
Thanks,
Ginny


----------



## Wade E (Feb 18, 2012)

Charlie, is this the heavy yeast cake right from primary?


----------



## Sammyk (Feb 18, 2012)

I too use canning jars of what won't fit in carboys. Then I have extra to top off it need be.

I also have a quart and pint in the fridge from the last batch of SP that I will try to use for the 4th time in early March.


----------



## vschlaff (Feb 18, 2012)

Sammyk said:


> I too use canning jars of what won't fit in carboys. Then I have extra to top off it need be.
> 
> I also have a quart and pint in the fridge from the last batch of SP that I will try to use for the 4th time in early March.



Thanks sammyk! I will start saving mine that way. All I need now it a stand up freezer! Lol.

I have been taking my extra and filling a bottle and putting an airlock on the bottle at room temp.


----------



## Julie (Feb 18, 2012)

Sammyk said:


> I too use canning jars of what won't fit in carboys. Then I have extra to top off it need be.
> 
> I also have a quart and pint in the fridge from the last batch of SP that I will try to use for the 4th time in early March.



I am not using canning jars for what won't fit from a carboy, I will use something that I can fit an airlock on for that.

When you ferment your must, when the yeast is done eating the sugar, it falls to the bottom of the bucket, this is the slurry you use for making sp. I put this into canning jars and freeze it for when I want to make a sp.

I would not use a slurry that is from a skeeter pee, that yeast is already pretty stressed out. I would think it is a gamble to get it going.


----------



## vschlaff (Feb 18, 2012)

Julie said:


> I am not using canning jars for what won't fit from a carboy, I will use something that I can fit an airlock on for that.
> 
> When you ferment your must, when the yeast is done eating the sugar, it falls to the bottom of the bucket, this is the slurry you use for making sp. I put this into canning jars and freeze it for when I want to make a sp.
> 
> I would not use a slurry that is from a skeeter pee, that yeast is already pretty stressed out. I would think it is a gamble to get it going.



Thanks julie!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 18, 2012)

Your slurry is going to want food as soon as it thaws. I put sugar water in the primary and let the slurry thaw in it they feast as they wake up. 

I concur on not using skeeter pee slurry.


----------



## vschlaff (Feb 18, 2012)

djrockinsteve said:


> Your slurry is going to want food as soon as it thaws. I put sugar water in the primary and let the slurry thaw in it they feast as they wake up.
> 
> I concur on not using skeeter pee slurry.



Thanks djrockinsteve!! More great info!!


----------



## Sammyk (Feb 18, 2012)

I am going to try it the fourth time. It may be a lesson learned... It was an awesome ferment. Photo attached.


----------



## vschlaff (Feb 18, 2012)

Sammyk said:


> I am going to try it the fourth time. It may be a lesson learned... It was an awesome ferment. Photo attached.



Sammyk which one did you try again? Looks like it took off great!


----------



## Sammyk (Feb 18, 2012)

That is must from the lemon/lime. 

The attached photo was from the 4 berry SP. If you compare it to the photo above, you can see the color did get lighter each time. 

It was costly to make because I bought frozen bags of 4 berrys and then made an f-pack with more bags of the berries. $3.98 a 1 pound bag at Wal-mart. I used 10 bags for fermenting and 6 bags as an f-pack. Strawberry, blueberry, blackberry and raspberry. It made 6 gallons. Everyone raves about this one.


----------



## vschlaff (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow that sure looks yummy. I would love to try that one. Can you tell me what else you added and how much sugar and water before fermentation.


----------



## Sammyk (Feb 18, 2012)

Had to go get my notes. It was from a slurry from the the red raspberry wine - had one quart and one pint

I made the original SP but only 2 of the 32 oz of real lemon 
Added 6 pounds of the mixed berries at the same time. (not 10 like I thought)

I did have to add more inverted sugar then recipe called for to get it up to 1.070. I did not note how much more.

I wound up with 6 gallons to which I added 5 cups of sugar (not the 6 the recipe calls for at the end, just a personal preference) and the f-pak of 7 pounds of the 4 berries.

We can't drink it, still too acidic for acid reflux even though everyone else loved it.

That is why the next recipe used 15 oz each of lemon and lime. That took care of our acid reflux and does not bother us with this batch.

I did not check the ending SG, I usually don't.


----------



## vschlaff (Feb 18, 2012)

THanks that really sounds good. I will pick up some berries. I plan on making this batch next. I can do the sugar with my hydrometer! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 18, 2012)

Sammyk said:


> Had to go get my notes. It was from a slurry from the the red raspberry wine - had one quart and one pint
> 
> I made the original SP but only 2 of the 32 oz of real lemon
> Added 6 pounds of the mixed berries at the same time. (not 10 like I thought)
> ...



You should always check your ending sg, how do you know that the wine is done without checking your ending sg? Plus how can you calculate your ABV if you do not have an ending sg?

Your sp is more a mixed fruit wine instead of a skeeter pee, lemon is not dominate so that would explain why you can continue to use the slurry.


----------



## Sammyk (Feb 19, 2012)

What I meant to say is I don't check it after it is back flavored and sweetened. It ends up around .990 or something similar, or fermented to dry.
Most of the time it is ready to drink in about 6 weeks from the start.

I keep a quart of inverted sugar in the fridge for those who like it sweeter.


----------



## Charlietuna (Feb 20, 2012)

Wade E said:


> Charlie, is this the heavy yeast cake right from primary?



It was the yuk from the bottom of a primary. A bunch of solid & some liquid. 

I will try the sugar mix addition the next time. That sounds like a plan. 

Thanks, Brian.


----------

